# Show us your bass pedalboard!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am sure that I am not the only using magical boxes with bass.

Show us your board!

Here's mine.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I just dismantled mine. I'll try and find a photo.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

sambonee said:


> I just dismantled mine. I'll try and find a photo.


You became a "cord only" luddite?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2017)

Ti-Ron said:


> You became a "cord only" luddite?


Guilty here.
I even picked up a multi-effects unit and I still go straight in.
I prefer an over driven amp.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I don't dabble on the fat strings, but my 15 year old does. He got this Zoom B3 back a few years ago when he just had his 4 string Gibson, but he's added 5 and 6 stringers to his bedroom bunker. His high school jazz band teacher let him borrow the double bass for the summer and we'd work on some acoustic Pink Floyd and Beatles tunes. May have to teach the boy how to dust his gear...


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

@fretboard I just picked up a zoom g3x last week in a trade, it's basically the guitar version of the b3 with an added expression pedal. I'm really enjoying it so far.

I was wondering what that 5 string single cut on the stand is? It looks like it has Nordstrand pickups, which makes me think it's a custom because I can't think of many production model single cuts that have those pickups. It's a beauty of a bass.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hey Ron - my son really likes the dirty tones he can get from the Zoom unit, and it's endless fun for him tweaking and twisting knobs.

As for his 5 string, it's from a builder named Tom Clement down in Florida. The bass was listed on the Markham L&M inventory blowout flyer back earlier this year so we went up a couple days before and he checked it out for half an hour or so. On the morning of the sale I showed up 45 minutes or so before they opened and due to some quality falling snow, there wasn't a line. 47 minutes later I was heading home with his birthday present...

Tom seems to keep a page up in his gallery for his work - here's what he has for this one;

Gallery | Tom Clement Instruments


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I've heard lots of good about Mr. Clements work; I'm sure that bass is nothing short of a masterpiece. 

At 15 years old, I was playing a Cort Stingray inspired bass (which I still own), but I can only imagine owning something like a Clement at that age. Your son is incredibly lucky!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

15 years ago, I went pedal crazy trying to set up a pedal board... I bought and bought and bought ... tried all kinds of variations ... never finding...

Here is an example of my stupidity...


Got tired of it all and settled for this little set up...


Been carrying these 2 pedals in my gig bag ever since... plus others ... but these are always used.. 
Killer phaser on this baby.... Love my Phaser`s...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Those modulars are nice!
If I'm bot mistaken, @mhammer is a fan!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought the Waveshaper module from that series in 1982 or so. I used it for probably all of 5 minutes since then, and it has been sitting disassembled in my parts bin since then, awaiting rehousing in smething more condusive to a "normal" pedalboard.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I used it for probably all of 5 minutes since then, and it has been sitting disassembled in my parts bin since then


If ever you want to get rid of it or trade... let me know...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Can do. I'll be working my way through the three bins of circuit boards and 90%-finished projects, beginning in a few weeks. If I decide that, 35 years on, it doesn't hold as much magic as it promised to back then (compared to other things in the stable), you'll be hearing from me. But I have to say, it is a very complex circuit.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I bought the Waveshaper module from that series in 1982 or so. I used it for probably all of 5 minutes since then, and it has been sitting disassembled in my parts bin since then, awaiting rehousing in smething more condusive to a "normal" pedalboard.


Oh sorry for the confusion. I was sure you posted alot about them. Maybe I am mixing it with you own modular system.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No. No mistake on your part. I *do* like and promote modular systems. As good as the Korg PME system was, as well as the other competing systems from other manufacturers, they were stymied by the non-universality of the form-factor and interface. If you were going to use the Korg/Vesta/SCI system, you HAD to use _their_ modules and like _their _effects. If there was an effect you liked but they didn't make it, or made a version you didn't care for, you were SOL. One could always use an external pedal, but you forfeited the convenience of a compact modular system.

I've made a modular system for myself, but since I built the effects to conform to MY setup, I have pretty much unlimited choice; something the commercial systems never permitted, unfortunately. The only thing that comes close these days is VST Plug-ins, which ARE interchangeable.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Testing imgur. Nope do not know how to link. Uploaded file instead. Just added the flanger - took back the Phase95 I just got, it was good at what it did but not the sound I was after - and the Camel Toe, which I found at the same time, used and deeply discounted. Haven't even tried them yet, here I go.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

keto said:


> Testing imgur. Nope do not know how to link. Uploaded file instead. Just added the flanger - took back the Phase95 I just got, it was good at what it did but not the sound I was after - and the Camel Toe, which I found at the same time, used and deeply discounted. Haven't even tried them yet, here I go.


How is the alpha omega? I was torn between the Darkglass options, and recently went with the Vintage Deluxe. Haven't had the chance to try it in the mix yet though...

I'll have to reassemble the board for a photo shoot!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The AO is really good. I use full over to Omega, cause I love mids, where Alpha is super scooped. Both sound great, nice toothy distortion. The 2 little switches have a PRONOUNCED effect, bright will be too much for many, though not me.

My hard rock project has been on hiatus since about the same time I got it, so it hasn't seen that much use beyond the odd tune here and there with my other band, so I can't completely review it in band context.

I spent the past hour at loud basement volume. I love the Rhino side of the CT, best low gain OD I've had yet, love the 100hz knob, and maxed is very fat. The flanger is too subtle with dirt, am about to put it -after- a couple of the dirts and try again.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's mine....
sigh...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The only things my basses plug into are a tuner and an amp.
I get killer tone from my setup and I don't mess with it.
It might be boring I guess but it's all the music needs.
Just my lonely opinion.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BZXO-5vnjGy/


----------



## Toolmybass (Jul 26, 2017)

Here is my board. I built it on a wedge design to hide all the power and 1/4" patch cables!....wrapped it in a faux leather tolex!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Toolmybass said:


> Here is my board. I built it on a wedge design to hide all the power and 1/4" patch cables!....wrapped it in a faux leather tolex!


Nice Wal basses you have there!!!!


----------



## Toolmybass (Jul 26, 2017)

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice Wal basses you have there!!!!


Thank you!
I quit smoking 12 years ago today! I quit on Halloween so i would never forget the day lol.

Hey!, In doing so, has paid all but 5k on the 50k i have invested in gear! Not a bad deal, i say.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn, great job man!

I'll start smoking today so my gear collection will be nice in a couple of year\!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's a new iteration of my board. 
The MBD-1 is THE bass distortion!


----------

